# Model shoot @ CyberJaya, Malaysia



## ciqodandi (Dec 19, 2008)

Just want to share some pics i shot from the session...

C&C are very welcome
















more @ Malaysia Wedding photographer (jurugambar kahwin) | Digital imaging photoshop tutorial



cheers,
Faizal


----------



## Early (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay, the first one grabs me, the pose, the lighting, the shadows, color, I don't know.


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 20, 2008)

#1 is great.

#2 needs some skin retouching.

#3 is not focused right. The models are too small and the sky is too distracting.


----------



## jasonkt (Dec 21, 2008)

yep.  #1 rocks!  how many lights were you using?  maybe a little reflection on the hair...and is that a shadow on her left shoulder?


----------



## ranmyaku (Dec 21, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> #1 is great.
> 
> #2 needs some skin retouching.
> 
> #3 is not focused right. The models are too small and the sky is too distracting.




I agree with everything RMThompson has said. Really like the first one.


----------



## ciqodandi (Dec 21, 2008)

thx for the replies... the first one uses 2 lightings 45 degrees of the models right and left. CLS SB800 N SB600 on manual power 1/32 for both... and yes there's a shadow on her shoulder....


----------

